# Main problems in your country



## Reili

From your pont of view, which are the main problems in your country

Mexico:

1. Crime
2. Pollution
3. Poverty
4. Corruption
5. Terrible politicians


----------



## modgirl

Corruption of the English language!

Just teasing, of course. Actually, the skills of native speakers (edited for correct word: ARE!) declining, I fully believe, and it is important. However, there are issues that will more negatively affect us, such as the ones you mention.

As for the US, I honestly don't have an opinion as to which is our most pressing problem.


----------



## elroy

I'm from Jerusalem.

Need I say more?


----------



## lsp

I may edit this post, but my first reaction is to point a finger at the inappropriate emphasis on celebrity and wealth over education and compassion. Still I have to think this over more.


----------



## VenusEnvy

modgirl said:
			
		

> Actually, the skills of native speakers are  declining,


Pardon the correction, Mod. I hope its taken warmly.





Get it? Its? he he he


----------



## Benjy

> I may edit this post, but my first reaction is to point a finger at the inappropriate emphasis on celebrity and wealth over education and compassion. Still I have to think this over more.


heh, i think i might agree with the sentiment expressed whether you edit your post or not  i think the way media affects our lives and our standards and our priorities is actually one of the biggest problemes we have. our own values. its all interlinked.

the state of rome when it fell makes for some interesting comparaisons


----------



## modgirl

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pardon the correction, Mod. I hope its taken warmly.


 
Okay, now I'm making silly mistakes and not proofreading.  Time for bed!

Thanks, VenusEnvy.


----------



## Merlin

Reili said:
			
		

> From your pont of view, which are the main problems in your country
> 
> Mexico:
> 
> 1. Crime
> 2. Pollution
> 3. Poverty
> 4. Corruption
> 5. Terrible politicians


 

I ranked this problems based on my country's situation. 1 to be the most and 5 to be the least.

1. Terrible Politicians - it starts with them. If they were only doing their job.
2. Corruption - Connected to politicians.
3. Poverty - When there's corruption, there's poverty
4. Crime - Poverty results to crime
5. Pollution - Pollution everywhere. polluted air, water and polluted minds.


I'm just praying that God help us overcome this problems.


----------



## meili

God will help us if we begin to move and work for ourselves - God will do the rest.
The Philippines' most pressing problem now? Capital P-O-L-I-T-I-C-S!
(I wish they stop bickering and work together to prevent the country from going down...down...down...They just would not stop. Sorry if I have to say this here but some leaders (..IMO, this not only goes for the Philippines but other nations as well) needs some poking in the head to make them realize that they are in their position to HELP! 
**sigh**


----------



## lsp

Merlin said:
			
		

> I ranked this problems based on my country's situation. 1 to be the most and 5 to be the least.
> 
> 1. Terrible Politicians - it starts with them. If they were only doing their job.
> 2. Corruption - Connected to politicians.
> 3. Poverty - When there's corruption, there's poverty
> 4. Crime - Poverty results to crime
> 5. Pollution - Pollution everywhere. polluted air, water and polluted minds.
> 
> 
> I'm just praying that God help us overcome this problems.


We don't have to rank our countries based on that list. I think we can list any issues, in any order. Those 5 in particular were Reili's contribution specifically for Mexico. Right, Reili?


----------



## Merlin

lsp said:
			
		

> We don't have to rank our countries based on that list. I think we can list any issues, in any order. Those 5 in particular were Reili's contribution specifically for Mexico. Right, Reili?


 

I'm not ranking my country based on that list. It just so happen that her list contains issues in my country. I just ranked those issues based on the event's in my country. I can actually list more issues but I guess those are the top ones.


----------



## lsp

Merlin said:
			
		

> I'm not ranking my country based on that list. It just so happen that her list contains issues in my country. I just ranked those issues based on the event's in my country. I can actually list more issues but I guess those are the top ones.


Oh. OK. Just checking.


----------



## amikama

I'm from Israel... need I say more?   


But like any other country, we also have problems such as bad politicans, bad education system, unemployment, corruption, etc. etc...


----------



## Reili

lsp said:
			
		

> We don't have to rank our countries based on that list. I think we can list any issues, in any order. Those 5 in particular were Reili's contribution specifically for Mexico. Right, Reili?


 Yes of course


----------



## CBFelix

1-can not get into EU     Has to wait another 10 years...
2-Bad very bad politicians   
3-Corruption   
4-Human Rights   
5-Poverty   
blah blah blah.....


----------



## Vanda

Brasil. Need I say more?

1- Corruption
2- See above
3 -See above
4- Social and economical disparities

The rest is a mere consequence of the above.......
Unluckily....


----------



## nahash

1.Terrible politics

2.Crime

3.Corruption

4.Poverty

5.pollution


these are some list of the main problems here in our country they are still the main problem eversince ,however,there are still a lot of problem existing which can hardly be solve...


----------



## shamar

well, the main issue in our country is "POLITICS"(terrible politicians). We do really hope that this issue will be solve soon...We do pray that peace and harmony shall exist!      PEACE to all..


----------



## astronauta

We have soooooooo many here!!

I'll just mention the ones that are critical in my opinion and sadden me the most...


Cultural shock and terrible living conditions for the people living in the icy north.   
Indigenous segregation.   
Fish stocks are nearly depleted and fishing towns are in crisis.   
Rampant cheap-home-made-drug traficking and consumption (crystal meth).   
Sad confrontations between humans and animals due to habitat shrinking.


----------



## scentless_apprentice

hahaha 

endless list.......so many I can't write 'em all

But I guess the worst one is the government...we are very stupid to choose our presidents..I just can't get how we could have Menem twice (and almost three times) as a president!
That's the stupidest thing ever done by us. 
of course, corruption..too ..government again!

and..the rest of the probs just came out then..


----------



## chica11

For the U.S and I am going to get some jeers for this. 

1.  Carl Rove and the Bush administration
2.  the religious right (our forefathers were correct in attempting to keep church and state separate but that's not working right now.)  Sorry but in my opinion mixing politics and religion can cause disastrous consequences in a multicultural, ethnic, religious society. 
3. Crime
4. education and educational policies in primary and secondary schools.


----------



## Everness

I'm not quite sure that the United Nations qualifies as a country. However, as of today they have a very serious problem: John Bolton. He just presented his credentials as the new U.S. ambassador to the United Nations. If you think that Bush has brought ridicule and derision upon the US, just wait for Johnny to open his mouth and make decisions to fix the United Nations. May the Lord have mercy on us!


----------



## cuchuflete

Among the most serious problems in the US...Not in priority order...all of these are very problematical...


1. public "education" as directed by (1) government, (2)the religious right (3)teachers' unions
2. The low cultural level of most of the population, who generally don't read good newspapers even when these are available
3. As a result of #1 and #2, the election of people with a thirst for power, and few ideas
4. Selfish and wasteful use of energy resources
5. Materialism
6. Lack of personal accountability...the notion that "they" should fix things...Zeb started a good thread on this a few months ago


regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## beatrizg

1. Guerrilla. 
2. Narcotráfico.
3. Paramilitares.
4. Guerrilla y narcotráfico.
5. Paramilitares y narcotráfico.
6. Secuestro (guerrila y delincuencia).
7. Corrupción.


----------



## phlegyas

Our problems in the Philippines are not only on crime and poverty, or on politics but I do admit that these problems are so horrendous that we once thought that they could never get worse. Until the eruption of the "Hello, Garci" tapes, we never thought we could be wrong. (For the benefit of non-Filipinos: The scandal of the "Hello, Garci" tapes is about the President who was allegedly recorded (thru wire-tapping) talking to a Comelec (Commission on Elections) official named Garcillano at the time of the election campaign. As there were rumors of cheating on the part of the President even before these allegations involving a tape went out in public, all hell broke loose. Loyalties were tested and only a few passed. Former comrades "disowned" the President. Some bravely stood by her. An impeachment complaint is on the process of being filed, and rallies and protestations whether by activist groups or even priests in the name of this allegation increase in number. Currently, we are still in this state and if one would listen hard enough, he/she could hear a collective sigh of resignation. And if he/she can't hear that, he/she could always check out the latest Pulse Asia Survey results.)

The Philippines' problems are rooted in its history. Our culture has not always been identified. We are a "lost nation." We don't know what we want. And I suspect, if we ever get to a system that closely resembles what we supposedly want, we would wreak havoc upon it once again. Several of our politicians have come to realize this now and are trying to push charter change. That is instead of a democratic government, they have concluded that we are better off with federalism. I don't know much about which system is better for us (probably because I am a lost citizen of a nation ), however I am fairly sure that unless we grow a culture, a oneness of spirit, as they say in literature, we would always be lost.


----------



## Outsider

Right now, forest fires.


----------



## odelotj

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Among the most serious problems in the US...Not in priority order...all of these are very problematical...
> 
> 
> 1. public "education" as directed by (1) government, (2)the religious right (3)teachers' unions
> 2. The low cultural level of most of the population, who generally don't read good newspapers even when these are available
> 3. As a result of #1 and #2, the election of people with a thirst for power, and few ideas
> 4. Selfish and wasteful use of energy resources
> 5. Materialism  this is I think a symptom of something else, selfishness
> 6. Lack of personal accountability...the notion that "they" should fix things...Zeb started a good thread on this a few months ago
> 
> 
> regards,
> Cuchuflete


 
Cuchu - I agree with several of these.  But here is my list (incomplete of course):

1.  Lack of education - we are a nation of people who do not try to learn about or understand the things that they happily give their opinion on.  Many ignorant ignorant people.  Our politics are screwed up, but while we have corruption, it's on a different scale than other countries.  We have already elected politicians making alliances that benefit their pocket books, but then that happens everywhere.  Maybe if the people who vote were better educated about what is going on, worldwide as well as in our own country, we'd have better people elected.

2.  Politics - See above, I think this is not a problem in itself, but a symptom of #1.  Also, I love what George Carlin says, the problem is with our people.  Everyone complains about the people who get elected.  Well, were are the moral, just, upstanding citizens everyone keeps asking for to take the lead roles in gov't?  If they were here, they'd have been elected.  (this is all a joke of Carlins of course, but it has a bit of truth to it I think) - this is all agreeing with what Cuchu said of course (if I understood his post correctly, correct me if I'm mistaken her Cuchu)

3.  Selfish and wasteful use of energy resources  Here, Here!!!  I agree!!

4.  Agreed w/accountability, but I think that a big big problem with that is our legal system - it is absolute horsedung!

5.  Poverty - most people maybe wont agree with me, but there are a lot of poor people in the U.S.A.  They need help, and we're off "helping" other countries when people here die every day from lack of a home, food, and health care.  Of course, the "help" we give certainly doesn't come for free when we offer it to others, but that's another thread all together.


----------



## chica11

ODEL, I agree with pretty much everything you said in your post. Just curious what are the problems you particularly see with the legal system? Why do you believe it is "horsedung" as you so put it? And what sections of the legal system (criminal/civil) are you talking about or both? I am not writing this post to disagree with your opinion that there are problems with the legal system, I think there are problems.  For example while I think people need to have the right to sue in this country it has gone to far.  I am not a supporter of the Three Strikes your out law but just look at what's going on in Aruba. Suspects being held for a long time without being charged with a crime.  That can't happen here.  We have some serious problems but, I do think it works better than many legal systems around the world.


----------



## Reili

odelotj said:
			
		

> Cuchu - I agree with several of these. But here is my list (incomplete of course):
> 
> ...
> 5. Poverty - most people maybe wont agree with me, but there are a lot of poor people in the U.S.A. They need help, and we're off "helping" other countries when people here die every day from lack of a home, food, and health care. Of course, the "help" we give certainly doesn't come for free when we offer it to others, but that's another thread all together.


 
Hi, I don't understand how people in USA can be poor if millions people go there to find a job and million people are sending millions dollars.


----------



## chica11

It's all relative here.  There are poor people in the U.S but I wouldn't dare compare our poverty to the poverty found in parts of Latin America, Asia and especially Africa.  There are people who definitely live pay check to pay check here, can't afford health insurance, etc etc but the government does have many programs to help poor people here. Unfortunately out of dignity and pride some people may not want to use it because they feel bad that they can't get enough work to support their families.  Still I would say ALL poor people here are much better off than poor people in developing countries.


----------



## odelotj

REILI:
Just because there is opportunity here, doesnt really mean that it's for EVERYONE.  There are a lot of marginalized citizens, or even non-citizens.  As with every country, the US has a lot of impoverished areas, too many to ignore I think.  If there wasnt there wouldn't be so much welfare, and government assistance, the problem is people who aren't really in need abuse it so there isn't enough left for the people who really do need it.

Chica11:  I know, I get in trouble when I use broad statements like that here, I knew someone would call me on it when I wrote it.  I simply meant that yes, I agree some parts of the legal system are good, surely some people get held for long periods without being charged though... not for days of course like in other places, but I digress.  My frustastions are with the frivilous lawsuits as you mentioned, a lot of people getting off on charges they definitely commited, depending on how much money they have to spend on their defense.  The government stepping in, and ruling on things that are none of their business, I dont think they should have stepped in to decide whether or not to cut off a woman's life support, that is a family decision, and since it got so ugly, a lawyer assisted family decision.  It boggles my mind about how women from abusive households are treated by our legal system.  I can rant and rant but I'm sure you all have other posts to read, and I don't pretend to be so facinating that you all love reading what _I_ have to say specifically.  Just sharing some humble opinions with you wondeful folks, I'm passionate about some things, but geez, you know, it occurs to me that the US has it better than a lot of other places, so maybe I should stop my whining.


----------



## odelotj

chica11 said:
			
		

> It's all relative here. There are poor people in the U.S but I wouldn't dare compare our poverty to the poverty found in parts of Latin America, Asia and especially Africa. There are people who definitely live pay check to pay check here, can't afford health insurance, etc etc but the government does have many programs to help poor people here. Unfortunately out of dignity and pride some people may not want to use it because they feel bad that they can't get enough work to support their families. Still I would say ALL poor people here are much better off than poor people in developing countries.


 
Agreed, but there are people who are worse off than just living paycheck to paycheck here too Chica


----------



## $orceress

right now, the NO. 1 problem in our country is regarding POLITICS and everything surrounding it. corrupt politicians, ineffective leaders, unstable status in the government, and the like. And because of this problem, the rest follows..


----------



## chica11

ODELOTJ, see now I  completely agree with your frustrations of our legal system that's why I decided to ask you to get you to be more specific.  I didn't want to assume anything.   Yes, to tell you the truth (and this many sound crazy) but I think that we should do away with the idea of bail and with private defense attorneys.  It's not fair that someone who is poor can't afford $200,000 bail while someone who is rich and is accused of committing a crime can afford the bail and is out free until trial.  Secondly, I think that if you want to be a defense attorney (criminally speaking) then you should only get paid a government salary.  It's not fair that rich people can afford private defense attorneys and poor people have to get what's available for them from the government.  Now before anyone yells at me, I am in NO WAY stating that public defense attorneys are not as good as private ones, some are better it's just that they usually don't have all the resources private defense one's do.


----------



## chica11

ODELOTJ:  Yes I don't deny that there is poverty in the U.S and that people here live below the poverty line. That is a fact and can't be argued.  There are people who live worse than pay check to pay check.  I wonder if those people even know what kind of help is out there, not because it's their fault that they don't know but it's NGO and the governments fault for not telling them.


----------



## asm

There is poverty here, do you want an example: ASM 

Seriously, poverty is an issue in this country; combined with other lethal factor it will lead some (not all) part of this country into a hopeless land
 
You count millions of dollars, but that's done by millions of individuals, if you divide the former by the latter, you will see that the relationship is not that big. Besides, not all people who come here are able to find jobs. Some people here complain that those jovs are somewhere else.
 
 



			
				Reili said:
			
		

> Hi, I don't understand how people in USA can be poor if millions people go there to find a job and million people is sending millions dollars.


----------



## asm

Poverty is more perverse than we think; there are different types of poverty, it is somewhat relative and destroys whatever it can reach. I am talking more about the culture of poverty than the financial one.
If you are serious on learning about poverty read Dr. Ruby Payne. You will find her materials at "ahaprocess.com". Reading these materials might change the wa you perceive the world.




			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> ODELOTJ: Yes I don't deny that there is poverty in the U.S and that people here live below the poverty line. That is a fact and can't be argued. There are people who live worse than pay check to pay check. I wonder if those people even know what kind of help is out there, not because it's their fault that they don't know but it's NGO and the governments fault for not telling them.


----------



## monay

Reili said:
			
		

> From your pont of view, which are the main problems in your country
> 
> Mexico:
> 
> 1. Crime
> 2. Pollution
> 3. Poverty
> 4. Corruption
> 5. Terrible politicians


 
right now i can consider *terrible politicians* is the main problem of our country. they always say a promise without doing anything. indeed we have ongoing issue  about those in a higher position. they keep on saying and doing  bad things to each other instead of doing something good to overcome *poverty*. 

*corruption* is the next line.  ofcourse if there is corruption there is a *crime* which indeed starts from them as well. *pollution* the last. people in our country is responsible enough about this problem.

i just keep on praying and believe in our *CREATOR* to handle such things in *HIS* own way.

i wish that it will end up soon...


----------



## gorbatzjov

These are my impressions of main problems in Belgium (not in order)
- bureaucracy
- driving-related (signals, road condition, driver tests, speed, accidents, ...)
- corrupcy
- employment


----------



## Sirène

*1* Over-powerful media that shamelessly manipulate us and our
*2 *Seemingly limitless apathy/passivity
and our 
*3 *Insatiable greed


----------



## jjisneo

our main problem in vanuatu are the politicians. its not that they are not doing their work but its that their too buisy trying to find a way to stay in power (because the opposition is always trying to find any excuse it take them over) that their priorities get all mixed up.


----------



## cheshirechat

I don't think anyone has brought it up yet -- can we mention the problem (in the US, at least) of complete and total screw ups in the healthcare systems?


----------



## cuchuflete

cheshirechat said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone has brought it up yet -- can we mention the problem (in the US, at least) of complete and total screw ups in the healthcare systems?



We can bring it up, but it might deserve its own thread.
To say that a 'healthcare system' is screwed up implies all sorts of things.  Some people believe this is a matter of public policy, while others may disagree entirely.  Some may feel that healthcare is a "right" and that it should be "provided" by governments.  Others may see it as a service to be purchased, just like automobile repair.

Why not start a new thread, and offer your background assumptions?


----------



## cheshirechat

it's under why can't everyone afford medication when they need it


----------



## tvdxer

United States, in no specific order:

1. Immorality (especially abortion, of which there are somewhere around a million performed in the U.S. each year, and things like moral relativism, increasing acceptance of homosexual relationships, pre-marital sex, etc.)
2. Materialism and consumerism
3. Poverty and despair in some communities (although, for example, residents of tha gettoz might enjoy big-screen TVs and the like, they often do not have the financial skills necessary to create a stable lifestyle, and live in areas plagued by dilipadation and crime)


----------



## Hakro

According to a recent gallup poll the Finns fear most the pollution and secondly the international organized crime. In my opinion crime is number one and the international organized pollution is number two.

3, 4 and 5 are not problems in Finland.


----------



## bernik

The worst problems in Europe, North America, Australia :

1. Immigration
2. Mad Mass Media


----------



## Jda

in my county, the top of problem is the *"traffic"*


----------

